# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Seks në plazh përballë 150 vetëve, arrestohet 35 vjeçari nga Kosova

## Nice_Boy

*
Për "intimitetin" e tyre kanë zgjedhur një nga pikat më të frekuentuara të plazhit të Lidos, në Venecia. Ajo italiane, ai shqiptar i Kosovës, sipas raportimit të gazetës italiane Il Gazzettino. Kanë kryer një marrëdhënie seksuale, para syve të rreth 150 njerëzve që hanin në restorant.*

Ngjarja ka ndodhur të shtunën mbrëma, në orarin e darkës, në lokalin e mbushur plot. Mbrëmja pasionante e çiftit ka mbaruar me një denoncim, për kryerjen e akteve të turpshme në publik.

Fillimisht, klientët e restorantit "Ai Murazzi", në rrugën Kirchmyer 16, kanë bërë sikur nuk i kanë parë, por më pas, me kalimin e minutave, skenat filluan të ishin shumë të qarta dhe shumë të forta, transmeton edicioni online i gazetës Shekulli.

Pamja ka qenë e tillë, që të dukej vetja sikur ishe ulur para ekranit të kinemasë dhe po shihje një film me pullë të kuqe, dëshmuan disa klientë për gazetën. Duke qenë se kishte dhe shumë fëmijë dhe familje të tëra që darkonin jashtë, personeli i restorantit telefonoi policinë.

Edhe kur agjentët e komisariatit të policisë së San Markos mbërritën në vendngjarje, çifti shqiptaro-italian ishte në një pozitë që linte shumë pak vend për interpretim. Fakti më interesant ishte se nuk bëhej fjalë për adoleshentë; si burri, po ashtu dhe gruaja ishin 35-vjeçarë.

Agjentët e policisë i kanë lutur fillimisht të visheshin, dhe më pas u kanë kërkuar mjetet e identifikimit. Në atë pikë burri është xhindosur. Ai nuk kishte dokumente dhe sipas raportimit te Il Gazzettino, ka nisur të bërtasë e të bëjë rezistencë, madje ka qëlluar njërin nga policët, duke i shkaktuar një gërvishtje të lehtë në fytyrë.

Denoncimit për akte të turpshme në publik, për 35 vjeçarin shqiptar iu shtua edhe dhe një tjetër akuzë: rezistencë dhe fyerje e një zyrtari publik.

----------


## loneeagle

idioti edhe padokumenta edhe ben skandal ne publik plus i reziston policis. disa njerez thjesht jane tru boshe

----------


## OO7

Pesë  minuta ohoho tani tërë jetën obobo  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Links ku është marr lajm__i_ ( http://www.ilgazzettino.it/articolo....24&sez=NORDEST )

----------


## Erlebnisse

Pupupupu turp e faqe e zeze :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

e ka fajn italianja  :perqeshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

Të ju betohem në diqka :

*Shqiptari kudo në botë përmendet për probleme, krime e marrëzira.*


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

po noi video a ka? :P

----------


## Darius

Gjera qe ndodhin. Si i thone, ndonjehere ndjenjat nuk kontrollohen dot  :perqeshje: 

Po gjeja qe me acaroi me shume ne faqen e artikullit ishte nje koment i bere nga nje shqiptar:




> Il kosovaro, in Kosovo non puo ne anche pensarlo di fare una cosa dell genere in publico, ma va in Italia e fa come vi pare. "Nella casa del amico si reste con onore, rispetando il padrone di casa ". Questo dice il codice morale degli Albanesi,ma questi sono disgrazziati e non rispetano niente.E colpa anche del stato Italiano, che permette gli stranieri (Rumeni, Albanesi, Asiatici , Arabi etc) di fare come gli padroni di casa, Spero che questo pezzente prenda la massima condanna.
> 
> *Arber Dukagjini
> 
> Tirana
> 
> Albania*


Ky ishte palacolliku dhe jo lajmi ne vetvehte.

----------


## Apollyon

Pse dashka te behet kaq e madhe kjo gje vetem se na qenka shqiptar? 

Ec o vlla se po pallohen njerzit neper neper autobuze, neper metro e kudo tjeter, del ai fotografi edhe shtri ne toke mijra njerez lakuriq edhe si thote njeri gje, madje na e quajn ART.. Del ky tjetri ben seks ne plazh edhe dashka denuar me vdekje.

Ec ere pirdhu anej.. Pepinot e leshit.

Mire ka bo kosovari, fundja ajo qe ngrinte shalet ne ajer ka qene pikerisht italiane, kshu qe mos na cajn zorren si shume!




> Ky Arber Dukagjini qeka, me nder, për ti qirë robt!


i agre!

----------


## STOP-START

> Mire ka bo kosovari, fundja ajo qe ngrinte shalet ne ajer ka qene pikerisht italiane, kshu qe mos na cajn zorren si shume!



haehaehaehaeh , kush e ka thon kta (Apollyon, nuk e di a ben te te jap 10 reputacione per te njejten pergjigje a mtregon se a ben?) po ja nje e ke te sigurt.

----------


## Apollyon

Po jo o burre se ska lezet, edhe ajo bundra eshte italiane edhe gjith fajin na e merrka shqiptari, pse kshu? Ajo duhej ti tregonte se si te sillej ne itali ai, ajo ka dasht vete di hapte kembet edhe tani i ngel faji ktij Kosovarit. Po skan faj tipa qe dalin duke shpreh mllef kundra shqiptarve (duke qene se jan edhe vete shqiptare) eshte tjua kalerosh ato motrat barbarisht. Del Arber Dukagjini tu bo si tip i zgjute.. pthuuuuu legen m-uti pederast.

----------


## padrilla

mir ja ka bo kosovari, por po me vjec keq qe jua kan prish qetsin polict.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Pse dashka te behet kaq e madhe kjo gje vetem se na qenka shqiptar? 
> 
> Ec o vlla se po pallohen njerzit neper neper autobuze, neper metro e kudo tjeter, del ai fotografi edhe shtri ne toke mijra njerez lakuriq edhe si thote njeri gje, madje na e quajn ART.. Del ky tjetri ben seks ne plazh edhe dashka denuar me vdekje.
> 
> Ec ere pirdhu anej.. Pepinot e leshit.
> 
> Mire ka bo kosovari, fundja ajo qe ngrinte shalet ne ajer ka qene pikerisht italiane, kshu qe mos na cajn zorren si shume!
> 
> 
> ...



Perderisa ligji e thote fort qarte qe nuk lejohen keto akte ne publik, nuk marr vesh si qenkemi bere kaq mendjehapur ne shqiptaret. Edhe italjanet vet sa per sy e faqe ruhen pervec kesaj te zgjosures...
Pastaj eshte e vertete qe neper plazhe ka edhe femije e plus qe s'ka njeri deshire te shikoje ato :i ngrysur:

----------


## Apollyon

> Perderisa ligji e thote fort qarte qe nuk lejohen keto akte ne publik, nuk marr vesh si qenkemi bere kaq mendjehapur ne shqiptaret. Edhe italjanet vet sa per sy e faqe ruhen pervec kesaj te zgjosures...
> Pastaj eshte e vertete qe neper plazhe ka edhe femije e plus qe s'ka njeri deshire te shikoje ato



O Era, po dalin mijra vete e po shtrihen rrugeve lakuriq fare e po bejn foto, e na u quaka art, pse aty ska femije kshu? Pse na u dashka ber kaq tragjike vetem se qenka kosovar ai tjetri!? 

Leje aman.. se su be qameti se ben seks ne plazh, po bejn ne durres te njejten gje, denohen edhe kaq, pse u dashka bere problem nderkombetar. Po tipa si ky Arber DUkagjini duhet tjua kalerosh grate!

----------


## Erlebnisse

> O Era, po dalin mijra vete e po shtrihen rrugeve lakuriq fare e po bejn foto, e na u quaka art, pse aty ska femije kshu? Pse na u dashka ber kaq tragjike vetem se qenka kosovar ai tjetri!? 
> 
> Leje aman.. se su be qameti se ben seks ne plazh, po bejn ne durres te njejten gje, denohen edhe kaq, pse u dashka bere problem nderkombetar. Po tipa si ky Arber DUkagjini duhet tjua kalerosh grate!


Po kushdo qe flet ka gojen e vet... Pse duhet te merresh pastaj me gruan e tij, cfaj ka ajo e vorfna :ngerdheshje: 

Gjithsesi nuk eshte per t'u lavderu si akt. Ato qe behen rob lakuriq neper bulevard apo parada gay, nuk eshte qe shoqeria i pelqen, por i pranojne shtetet thjeshte per t'u dukur menderisht me te hapur. Gjithsesi nqs lexon recensionet te nesermen popullsia s'eshte dakort as me ato, pikerisht duke dhene arsyen qe ka edhe femije te vegjel e s'jane akte per t'u lejuar ne publik.

----------


## saura

> Po jo o burre se ska lezet, edhe ajo bundra eshte italiane edhe gjith fajin na e merrka shqiptari, pse kshu? Ajo duhej ti tregonte se si te sillej ne itali ai, ajo ka dasht vete di hapte kembet edhe tani i ngel faji ktij Kosovarit. Po skan faj tipa qe dalin duke shpreh mllef kundra shqiptarve (duke qene se jan edhe vete shqiptare) eshte tjua kalerosh ato motrat barbarisht. Del Arber Dukagjini tu bo si tip i zgjute.. pthuuuuu legen m-uti pederast.


Po pra keshtu them dhe une .
Ne kemi nje shprehje popullore :Po se luajti buçja bishtin ,nuk i shkon zagari mbrapa  :perqeshje: .

Ps .sa per temen ,shumem gabim ,te gjeshin ndonje qoshe ,se nuk behej qameti....

----------


## AnaH_M

> Të ju betohem në diqka :
> 
> *Shqiptari kudo në botë përmendet për probleme, krime e marrëzira.*
> 
> 
> Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP


normal edhe ky sigurisht ka qen musliman  :Lulja3:

----------


## saura

> normal edhe ky sigurisht ka qen musliman


Po sigurish ,ajo katolik kishte provu sa te duash ....,pse mos te provoj ndonje synetlli ka thone  :perqeshje:

----------


## saura

[AME]Per

----------

